# Чистка барин



## internetbayan (1 Апр 2016)

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане!Подскажите пожалуйста, чем лучше очистить барины внутри(разводы,как-будто что-то пролили)Внутри барины белые-всё очень видно!Заранее благодарю!


----------



## glory (1 Апр 2016)

Практически ничем... 
Девственно белыми они уже не будут...
Попробуйте подкрасить корректором


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Апр 2016)

О каком инструменте речь?
Восстановить новизну уже не получится. Можно пробовать ( на белом) отбеливатели аккуратно, ту же "Белизну", хлорку по-нашему. Если синтетика, можно перекисью водорода. Лет 70 назад даже тёрли зубным порошком.))
Я иногда гармони и старые баяны (там рисунок "Ромашка" и всё изгажено разводами от пролитого супа), крашу жидкой чёрной обувной краской. Которая с поролоном на наконечнике. Наконечник в помойку, краску- в блюдце. Зубными щётками  и тампонами аккуратно. Получаем радикальный чёрный цвет. Солидно смотрится. А с уголков и прочих мест излишки вытираем ваткой со скипидаром... Лучше уж чистый чёрный, чем грязный белый...


----------



## internetbayan (4 Апр 2016)

Спасибо большое за советы!Баян тульский цельнопланочный без выборки!


----------

